# Class Presentations



## EmptyRoom

How I hated them, and how I still do.

If my grades were good enough, I'd simply say I didn't do a project so I wouldn't have to go in front of the class to humiliate myself.
But in those certain occasions when I'm forced to be up there...I could feel my voice be rushed and sound shaky while my heart beats to extreme speeds.
So in other words a sucky presentation.


So what about you guys? What are your thoughts about presentations in general? Do you avoid class presentations at all costs, or actually and try to do them?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Well, since I'm homeschooled I've never really had to present anything to anyone except my Mom Dad and grandparents, and that's not scary. 


But if I did have to present something to a group of people I would go to extreme lengths to avoid/get out of it for sure. :afr


----------



## feels

I ****ing hate giving presentations! If it's Monday, and a teacher says we have to give a presentation on Friday, I'm panicking that entire week. I'll usually skip the day we have to present, but I really should just get it over with. Surprisingly, though, once I'm up there I'm usually okay. 
But, this year, we HAVE to take a speech class. It's only for one semester, but still...
It's going to be ****ing awful.


----------



## cybernaut

I hate them. When I do them without practice, my voice sounds shaky,I talk extremely fast, stutter, and I lose my train of thoughts. But if I have time to prepare, I always practice in front of my mirror or my brother until presentation day.

Like Feels, I was required to take a speech class. I took it in my sophomore year and hated it. Nearly all of the people in my speech class could easily talk in front of others..which it felt like torture for me.


----------



## EmptyRoom

@ feels & ravenm721
I would die in a speech class.
I'd actually look for a schedule change if it was possible. D:


----------



## Rixy

Ah presentations, how I loathe you. It only seems to be when I speak though, due to the insecurity of my voice. Sometimes if I have to do a presentation I act out this weird mime skit in order to explain something while someone does the talking. It seems to amuse the class :b


----------



## cybernaut

EmptyRoom said:


> @ feels & ravenm721
> I would die in a speech class.
> I'd actually look for a schedule change if it was possible. D:


Lol, I don't blame you. My school accidentally placed me in Speech II for this year, and I got that changed ASAP on my schedule.


----------



## MyFingerPoints

I remember last year I had to do a speech and I did anything I possibly could to avoid doing the speech. One day I ended up having a physical fight with my mum because we'd had an argument about me avoiding the speech.

I never did end up doing it.


----------



## portrait

Presentations are my worst enemy. I had to make a 12 minute presentation earlier this year, which was the worst thing ever. I ended up with 7 minutes which I'm proud of... but still, I freaked out about it for months. Lol
I was also put into a business class where I had to go on field trips and talk to hundreds of people. Needless to say, I got out of that class immediately. My evil guidance counselor signed me up for it.


----------



## PeopleAreStrange

I hate presenting but when I do get up there I do fairly well. I talk fast and say "like" like a crackhead but it's fine. Even some of the most confident people turn red and stutter, I've noticed. Luckily my school isn't big on this kind of stuff. I only went up in front of the class maybe 3 times all last year.


----------



## SOME

Presentations can eat crap and die. I hate them.

No matter what the cost was, I have always avoided them. Ironically, it lead me to continuation school. Best thing ever, no presentation, 3 hours of schools and i'm graduating early this December. 

The last time I did a presentation was in middle school. My wacky teacher made all of us write our name on a small piece of paper. She wanted to have a draw, like some sorta of lottery to determine who's going up. My anxiety went threw the roof. I was ****ing bricks all day.


----------



## Who

Horror of horrors! This is my number 1 fear.uke
I remember not being able to sleep for days before presentation and wishing for something bad to happen so that the presentation will cancelled when I was in high school.

There was one point where I got up in front of the class and absolutely could not say a word and my mind went blank, completely overwhelmed with fear. Needless to say, days after those 'presentations' I was beating myself over how embarasssing it was.

Unforturnately, I still have to do presentations now even in college but I've talked to the lecturer so I don't do presentations in front of the class. Most of my friends find it weird that I don't do presentations but I don't think they'll understand how this is more than just normal nervousness and I can't "just get over it". They keep saying more practicing will help but it just makes me crazy! 
Probably sound ridic but I'm now considering stopping studying and having to do presentations is one of my main reasons.:dead


----------



## Rixy

PeopleAreStrange said:


> I hate presenting but when I do get up there I do fairly well. I talk fast and say "like" like a crackhead but it's fine. *Even some of the most confident people turn red and stutter, I've noticed. *Luckily my school isn't big on this kind of stuff. I only went up in front of the class maybe 3 times all last year.


That's a good point. It really does take a certain person to be able to make a presentation. I think sometimes we beat ourselves up too much for not being able to handle the thoughts of one. It takes a lot.


----------



## naataliee

I refuse to do bad on an assignment because I want to have straight A's... so if there is a presentation I will do it. I'm really nervous during the whole presentation and will stutter and shake.. but once it's over with I feel relieved and people will eventually forget if your presentation sucked. I am not taking speech at school.. instead I am doing an online class where you record your speeches and have a small audience watch you. Taking speech at school would be too much for me since you do so many presentations in front of a large amount of people.


----------



## Pure Phobia

I didn't do a single presentation until high school because I was so scared of what would happen. Entering high school, I knew I had to overcome it and so even though I could've wet myself, I managed to get through acting out a scene in Romeo & Juliet.

Another presentation came along which I did on Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure, which also had me in a big fat load of fear. I managed to get through it and even mouthed the little guitar solo at the part when they were excited about the "Iron Maiden". Made everyone laugh pretty hard with that.

I've messed up quite a few presentations, but the effects of embarrassment only lasted a moment then no one seemed to care about it. Just gotta go up there and try, be afraid and freak out a little, then everything will end up just fine.


----------



## zeptron

I'm in an extremely rigorous academic program (International Baccalaureate) and if I didn't do my presentations I wouldn't be able to get through the program. So I do them, even if I consider skipping class I always just force myself to get them over with. I took a few years of theatre, and even though the performing was scary, it's helped me with presentations- I just pretend that I'm someone else! If it's at all possible, I try to do my presentations as dramatic monologues or something else where I can play a character. And I always practice all night beforehand. But it's getting better and this year I am actually thinking of joining Speech and Debate. I think it would help with my social anxiety if I could get up in front of all those people and give a formal speech! 

Debates are worse. I don't even want to talk about debates. In one of my classes, I won the award for "funniest line" in a debate... unintentionally. So basically the teacher and the whole class made fun of what I had said D:


----------



## shy girl

I hate them but I don't avoid doing verbal presentations unless it's optional. I stutter, talk too fast, don't speak loud enough and keep my head down but not enough to make me skip school. I'm worse when it comes to acting or dancing in front of people, I would skip school to get out of that.


----------



## sansd

I used to avoid them and just let my grades drop. Now that I've been singing in front of people, though, I feel like it might be a bit easier to handle if I had to do them. Maybe someday I'll take a speech class and see. The last presentation I did was in a French class four or five years ago, before the singing, and I managed to get through it.


----------



## basketball is my drug

I don't know why but i never have trouble giving presentations.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> Well, since I'm homeschooled I've never really had to present anything to anyone except my Mom Dad and grandparents, and that's not scary.


What i'd give to be home schooled.. :roll
No awkward first days
No sitting on your own
No presentations

I go to huge lengths to avoid presentations.. I hate them so much. I think that they are actually one of my biggest fears. I had to do one a few months ago, my teacher is so demanding so i knew i couldnt get away with not doing it.. luckily only 6 people turned up to the lesson so i didnt have to do it in front of the whole class.. it still sucked though. I was so shaky and it felt like my heart was about to burst out of my chest. :afr


----------



## United

Ah I feel your pain, I have a Speech class this year at college as it's a requirement to graduate. I really want to try to overcome it and just do it, but I know what happens when I go up...heart pounding, gulping before words and stuttering, it's horrible  I'm so nervous I can't stop thinking about it, and lucky me, school begins on a Thursday and I have that class every Thursday!

I'm considering just dropping it, I don't know if I can do it.


----------



## A11

Yep. Hate them.

I can usually stay calm and articulate myself, but the feeling itself is pure hell. In my freshman year at high school, it was not uncommon for me to have 2-3 presentations to do each month. Those sadistic *******s...


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101

I do the presentations. I have a method that works for me: I think about how everyone will look and me and all the negative things people will be thinking about me if I refuse to do the presentations or break down.
I just collect myself. Getting over with it makes nervous. But _not _doing it and thinking about why I shouldn't done it and what people think about me not doing it afterwards is worse.


----------



## brindin

I remember I used to have to do a 5 minute speech once a year for my freshman and sophomore years of high school, it was awful. My whole body would shake, it was extremely embarrassing. 
Now if I have a presentation, I'll just take a Valium.


----------



## Antis

It takes 2 valium to control me!


----------

